# urine luck



## drambouie (Jan 22, 2007)

ever heard of urine luck additive?

says for drug tests sent to a lab, 99.6% pass

55 bucks total sent to your door c.o.d. , for "nicotine tests" or shhhh-marijuana shhhhhhhhh! keep it on the down low, no questions asked

sounds real good for suprise drops doesnt it??

for the frequent smoker and daily user


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 24, 2007)

I have heard of many different mediums for getting through tests, this one seems safer than getting a fake penis with urine... lol have you seen them??!!


----------



## thabongkey (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.cleartest.com/products/urineluck.html saved ya 15 $  i dont know basic way 2 do some **** now a days is just work up a swet an just work out for a couple days and avoid the gangja , she hit ya harder after 2 weeks any ways ,


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 17, 2007)

dont work, tried it and failed for something oxidizing my urine


----------



## sweetyfromtahiti (Sep 2, 2007)

urine luck additive is garbage dont even use it it'll f--k you up even more sample will be readable and you'll have to piss again because they'll know it has been adulterated,then you have to piss while they watch piss in cup this my experience with urine luck got suspend 30 days sent to program and all that good stuff best bet buy fake piss with warmer pads and temp strip on bottle,it works follow directions,and urine luck can kiss my arse it dont work for dot lab test


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

www.testnegative.com

someone should put that link up as a section, IF YOU NEED NETHING FOR NE KINDA TEST GO THERE.   home of the clear choice product line. including a synthetic sample(lab safe) an additive (not lab safe) a shampoo, and various natural pills and drinks for ur permant clean out or just to pass ur test

Fire it up

KT


----------

